# Fonzi ferret



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

So the day has come when I'm making the thread I was dreading making. 
For those who don't know Fonzis story, he was a pet forums rescued boy, pf Jazzy had heard via Facebook of a ferret who was trapped under a washing basket, in someone's garden. The RSPCA wouldn't go unless they were assured he was injured, and the house owner was too scared to touch him. So off I went not knowing what I would find, we found a scraggy, old boy who was more bones than anything else and couldn't use his back legs. So he came home with us, within the week we had traced his owner, who had been searching for him and was delighted to have him back.

Fast forward to May of last year and I got a call, his owners personal circumstances had changed and she asked if I had room for him permanently. I jumped at the chance to see him again. So he came to live here. 
Within a very short time it was obvious that he just wasn't thriving, so we booked him in at our vet. He was diagnosed with liver cancer and insulinoma. 
Since then he's had a wonderful life, we've fitted in all the cuddles and playtimes any ferret could want, he went to stay with DKDREAM on holiday, and had fans all over the country.

He stopped responding to medication recently and became incredibly thin, and was literally wasting away, so today myself, my/Fonzis friend and my son took the hardest journey of all and he went to the vets one last time. He passed while being kissed and held by people who love him and slipped peacefully away. He has touched so many people in his time here, everyone who met that little guy loved him and there have been so many tears shed for him already, so I would just like to share his life since he's been with us in pictures with you.

Eating his favourite thing ever, baby food (laced with his meds )









Getting a bit of yummy oil from his favourite person (my son) as a treat









More oil, looking like a real old man in this one as he was fighting his illness, but still gorgeous.









Old stroppy, refusing to pose.









And more oil (it was the only thing to keep him still enough for photos)









In his beloved bed, his holiday daddy (DKDREAM) bought him









More meds disguised as yummies









On holiday, his buddy the penguin in the background 









Having mummy cuddles last night, a very old and tired boy


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss, you obviously cared for him very much. RIP Fonzi.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Run free to the bridge Fonzi ,Have fun in the sunshine .


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Well what can I say? I was truly blessed to meet this beautiful boy. Gill and her family gave Fonzi such a brilliant life, his future the day he was found was looking very bleak and their was talk of him being put to sleep then, due to his condition, it was 1st thought he had a fracture in his spine and he couldn't use his legs, however Gill stood by this boy and nursed him back to health and then found his owner.

I just personally want to thank Gill and her family for taking such great care of Fonzi and working through all his problems. 

He came to mine on Holiday a few weeks ago and I have to say he amazed me just how much energy and spark he had, despite his age/condition. I think is story is a good one to share as he lived a whole year with the medical conditions he had.

Dook in peace Fonzi, I will never forget you, Look after your brothers and sisters for your mam dad, sam and Lucy x


----------



## AnimalMad88 (Jan 27, 2014)

Really sorry for your loss. It's clear to see, both from what you've written, and the photos, that he was a very much loved part of your family.


----------



## GRoberts (Feb 12, 2014)

An incredible story to tell. Sorry for your loss though.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you so much Gill for giving Fonzi a wonderful year, he was so lucky to have found you and your family and soon had those little ferrety feet under your table ( and everywhere else) and that cheeky little face in your hearts. :001_wub: :001_wub: I'm certain he would have died that night as it was a very cold night but you and your hubby travelled all that way to save him and then gave him a wonderful feed when he got home, he certainly found and went to live with some angels that day. :yesnod:
RIP little Fonzi and have fun doing whatever ferrets do at the bridge xxxxxxxxx (leave Rosie and Binka, my rabbits alone please  ) xxxx


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Really sorry to hear this. R.I.P Fonzi x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw Gill I'm so very sorry to hear this sad news. I followed Fonzi's story & he really did touch my heart. I'm so glad your paths crossed and he got to live out his days loved and cared for by you and your lovely family, nobody could have given him more xx

Scamper free little fella xxx


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

So sorry about Fonzi.

He looked like he was very spoilt and special boy.

Sleep tight Cool dude. xxx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear.
Rest in peace Fonzi.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Aww I'm so sorry TDM. It's so sad! I didn't know anything about him but I can tell just from your very touching post how special he was (and still is up there!) and how many lives he touched during his life. He is a very handsome boy and he looked like he was full of attitude and cheekiness, just the way I love them!! 

Run free beautiful boy, with no more pain holding you back. Another special angel watching over you xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Fonzi.
Lovely pictures of him that you will cherish for ever, until you meet again.

R.I.P Fonzi and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, Ferret's are such huge characters so this guy must have been extra special, I'm sure he will be missed by you all as he touched you all so much, my thoughts are with you and everyone who loved him, I hope your son isn't have too hard a time dealing with his loss of his friend :sad: my thoughts are with you all.


----------

